# Ideas on researching Pistolet Brezilien



## epsets (Sep 18, 2011)

Greetings,

Via my grandfather a Pistolet Brezilien has come into my possession and I am interested in researching its background. The only legible markings on the weapon are the words "Pistolet Brezilien" located on the top of the barrels and something that appears to be the word "CARANTIF" on the right side of the hammer assembly. There looks to be some small maker's marks inside the barrel assembly, however, at this time I cannot make them out.

I have done a few online searches with the limited information I have with little luck. Thought I would throw out the question to this forum for possible assistance.

Thanks in advance for any and all help.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

not much to go on here.... got pics? caliber? revolver? auto? finish? anything at all?


----------

